# Adams Canyon above Layton



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Hiked up Adams Canyon yesterday 5/19 and it was a beautiful hike. The stream is high but not to bad. Plan on getting your feet wet though. Also, just wanted to say beware of rattlesnakes up there. Came acroos one right on the trail as I came over a little rise. It was about 5 feet away when I saw it. Probably about 2 1/2 feet long. Just beware and watch your pets up there. Don't want any snake bites to man or beast. Have fun though. It's a beautiful hike with a roaring waterfall at the end. Sorry I didn't take any pics.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

Adam's Canyon is one of my favorite hikes, but I hear you on the snakes. came up on one last year that was stretched out across the trail. It was so long I couldn't see the tail or the head. I really love that area, love the water fall. Hopefully they don't build any more houses up there.


----------



## Jacob Samuel (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get to the cabin and key hole rock from the last waterfall? I just got up to the waterfall and didn't see a way to go any farther.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

This is where google earth shows it. I don't konw how accurate these #s are. Check it out yourself on google earth.

Adams Canyon Cabin
LAT 41° 4'21.51"N
LONG 111°52'25.38"W

to get there you probably have to climb the moraine just to the north of the big water fall, cross back over the water further up, and head south-east. Like I said, Ive never been up there, so take a look for yourself. It looks like a good distance passed the last water fall.

Google earth also shows Keyhole. It is alot closer. You have to scramble up the north wall that is almost opposite of the falls. Head north-west. 

Neither of these spots have a marked trail, so make some waypoints w/GPS on the way.


----------



## ryanmfmiller (Aug 26, 2013)

If you go up the ridge trail before you enter the actual canyon, it will go right passed the cabin on the way to the great western trail.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

An 18 year old kid took a nose dive off that waterfall this summer about a month ago. My ex-wife and son were the first ones on the scene. She's an ex military paramedic so she stabilized him the best she could and gave him first aid while the life flight crew was in rout. The kid was thready and in shock when they loaded him on the chopper. He didn't make it. Be careful of cliffs too. They will wreck your day if you screw around on em... :neutral: That is a gorgeous hike though...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Any fishing to be had up there?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

jacob samuel said:


> does anyone know how to get to the cabin and key hole rock from the last waterfall? I just got up to the waterfall and didn't see a way to go any farther.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

What Ryan said


----------

